# Suche CNC-Simulationssoftware



## Sven Rothenpieler (30 Juni 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich mache zurzeit eine Weiterbildung zum technischen Betriebswirt und da ist unter anderem auch die CNC-Programmierung ein Thema - sowohl nach DIN als auch nach PAL.

Nun meine Frage:
Gibt es eine CNC-Simulationssoftware - wenn möglich Freeware - bei der man die DIN-Programmierung üben kann? Sprich, dass man sieht, wie das Werkstück hergestellt wird. Für PAL habe ich PALmill und PALturn (http://hubertklinkner.de/palmill/index.htm) gefunden, welches ich mir mal anschauen werde.

Würde aber halt gerne noch für die DIN-Programmierung eine Simulation haben.

Wenn einer was weiß, bitte melden, vielen Dank! 

Gruß, Sven


----------



## IBFS (30 Juni 2011)

Das schon gestestet:

http://www.einfach-cnc.de/cnc-simulator.html

Frank


----------



## bike (30 Juni 2011)

Da gibt es etwas von Heidenhain und von Siemens Shop mIll bzw Shop turn. 
Da kannst du sehen wie das Werkstück bearbeitet wird.
Auch kannst du Störkonturen sehen und dies umfahren


bike


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Juli 2011)

Symplus von Keller ist leider nicht kostenlos:
http://www.cnc-keller.de/main.php?c...&cont=products/qsymp.php&lang=deu&screenmode=
Kann aber das Programm per Ethernet gleich auf die CNC laden.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Juli 2011)

vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten. Werde mir das ganze Mal anschauen... 

Viele Grüße, Sven


----------



## andreasre (10 November 2018)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Symplus von Keller ist leider nicht kostenlos:
> http://www.cnc-keller.de/main.php?c...&cont=products/qsymp.php&lang=deu&screenmode=
> Kann aber das Programm per Ethernet gleich auf die CNC laden.



Damit habe ich selbst auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------

